# adding fish from one saltwater tank to..



## erik (May 2, 2012)

ok. i need help asap! i had just sold my biocube and need to find a good and safe way of adding my clown fish pair, hippo tanf and scopas tang to my 75gal saltwater tank that has a clownfish, a hippo, sailfin tang, diamond goby, and yellow tang.....


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Clowns should be ok. May be some fighting at the beginning, but the dominant one should establish pretty quickly. Tangs are probably gonna fight. Especially the ones that are exactly the same. No telling what their behavior will be or if aggression would stop. Looks like a bold move for a 75 gallon. That's a lot of tangs.


----------



## erik (May 2, 2012)

Well what's going to be the best move for me


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Best move, if you plan on keeping all those Tangs is to partition off the tank, which is crazy because its already to small for those Tangs. 2nd, you will need a much bigger tank. The Hippos will not care for each other much in close proximity to each other. The other Tangs, if they are still small will be ok for the time being. the Clowns will be fine either way. Sell a Hippo perhaps.


----------



## erik (May 2, 2012)

But what about having a third hippo? don't they say3 or more?


----------



## Lego Star Wars (Mar 13, 2012)

Add a third hippo, you might kill 2 fish or you may have 3. Really can't assume their behavior. But a 75 is way too small for all those tangs. If I were a betting man, the yellow would be next after your first hippo that goes. 
Adding more livestock is no answer to this.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Lego Star Wars said:


> Add a third hippo, you might kill 2 fish or you may have 3. Really can't assume their behavior. But a 75 is way too small for all those tangs. If I were a betting man, the yellow would be next after your first hippo that goes.
> Adding more livestock is no answer to this.


*i/a*
Tank is to small to begin with.


----------

